# Betta art



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought I would make a thread where we could all share our favorite pieces of betta art from around the web
Thread Rules:
1. Bettas only
2. Give credit to the artist
3. Keep it appropriate
4. No judging, this is just for sharing
(Mods: If this should be in betta art, please move it)
I'll start.








This is by psycrowe on deviantArt.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Great idea red. I will look into my stuff and post some from a favorite local artist of mine.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

This has always been one of my favorites and is a tattoo idea I'm toying with, though the white one would just be a black outline (I don't like white tats) Don't know who created it though, just found it off a google search one day


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

By nuc123 of Deviant Art










By Heather Schoff


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I just love this one! looks so abstract. Drawing by Ernest Collinsworth: http://www.imagekind.com/MemberProfile.aspx?MID=cd21afb0-d4aa-4814-af96-cbf186933488









And I LOVE these cute drawing of Bettas made by http://majoh.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------

